# A tank for years to come!



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Posted for Luis

I have always enjoyed aquascaping sort term layouts because the tanks plants grow quickly and the design can be accomplished in a very short time.
For the first time I decided to create a tank that I will enjoy for a few years at list. The materials of choice are driftwood for the most part and a few rocks to support the structure. Also since the driftwood size is taller than the tank, open top was the way to go my experience with slow growing plants and how to deal with them was not that great since all of my designs have lots of light and this one wasn't going to be any different.

Laying the tank out was the fun part and planting, well I enjoy it even more! The problem was the time it took the tank to "kick in" I want to say that it takes patience and experience to have such layout I hate to bother my friends with questions but this time I had to!

I taught from my friend Jeff Senske that their tanks are so successful due to the fact that most of them are design to last for years at the time so Jeff has master this technique better than any body I know. In a way, I copied the way he layout the substrate for his designs.

The next problem was the amount of light. I have HQI on top of this aquarium and the way the light where schedule was definitely too long and too close to the surface as well.

The consequences, you guess it algae! Only Tom Barr knows how many times I called him trying to fix the problem.

Tom knows that's all I have to say within a few week of his prognosis and after I kill all the algae the tank was started with the recommended dose Dr. Barr prescribe for my tank and everything start looking better in no time.
Tom and many others have advise me to go easy on the light but as stubborn as I am I only lift the light fixture a few inches more, but the time the lights where on did not change until I heard from Mr. Amano himself that the HQI shouldn't be on for more than 5 hours a day. As soon as I came back I changed the timers to start the fluorescent light from 10 am to 10 pm starting the HQI at 2:00 pm and going off at 7:00 pm.

The tank is looking so much better that I decides to share a few pictures with you guy's I hope you like it as much as I do. The amount of detail trimmings can be done and enjoyed for long periods of time due to the plants nature and the instant patina achieved with the moss make the tank looks better and better as time goes on.

Cheers,
Luis Navarro


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Wow!*

What an awesome tank! Reminds me of some of Jeff Senske's works but it has its own unique touch... Beautiful....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful tank! Long lasting is definitely a good thing!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh my god, wow Luis! This one is a real keeper! :O


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great tank! The blue background makes it look even better. But could you tell him to somehow get rid of the white glare, it does distract from this great layout.


----------



## Its me (Oct 21, 2004)

Almost got speechless, very nice Luis


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I'd love to enjoy the aquarium more - if someone re-sampled the photo it would provide better definition, focus.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! Keep us updated on how the tank progresses over the next year or so


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

What a hardscape, that driftwood setup is awesome. Quick question, do you have any fish in there?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

wicked_good_guppies said:


> What a hardscape, that driftwood setup is awesome. Quick question, do you have any fish in there?


Yes, there is about 50 simulans tetras but they are tiny still.
Raul sorry about the bad picture! There is two HQI and I need to find the way to block the light believe me I tried. I am at home today so I will try to snap a few more decent pictures.
Luis


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

That's a really nice green-plant tank. I like it  But what drew my attention is information that HQI shouldn’t be on more than 5 hours a day. Anybody know something more about that?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Amano advises not to exceed 8 hours. I have been cutting all mine back to 6 hours and it really helps incidental algae and most plants seems less "stressed" late in the photoperiod.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

How much flourescent lighting are you running luis? Could we get more information about your lighting setup? 

Thanks,

David


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Amano advises not to exceed 8 hours. I have been cutting all mine back to 6 hours and it really helps incidental algae and most plants seems less "stressed" late in the photoperiod.


What do you use to supplement the rest of the day and how much do you use, jeff?

David


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Amano uses a CF/MH combo. For example, on the 3 foot tank he setup at the AGA he used a 2x36w/150w lighting system. Here's a thread that takes into more detail: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3096&highlight=Amano


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful Luis. Those "years to come" tanks are my favorite kind, without a doubt.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Amano uses a CF/MH combo. For example, on the 3 foot tank he setup at the AGA he used a 2x36w/150w lighting system. Here's a thread that takes into more detail: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3096&highlight=Amano


Thanks, raul, but I was just gathering more information in general of variations of amano's methods being used. Luis wrote that he used "flourescent" lighting but I believe he meant PCF.

Luis for supplemental lighting are you running about 2w/g?


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Another beautiful tank. Congratulations. That carpet really makes the layout more interesting.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Luis,

Is that your 75g, formerly known as La Ceiba Seca?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

The answer to David's question about the light is yes! And Phil this is not the same tank I used for that layout. on this particular set up I order a custom job there is no brace on this tank so the driftwood can come out of the water. Also the plants are allowed to grow emerged and flower every now and then. I think this is called "Mizube style" next time when I take more pictures, I will try to show the whole tank with plants coming out of the water. I am not a good photographer so please bear with me!
Fazteoamar the foreground was design to be a carpet of Marsilea minuta only, but this is what happen I got the plant from two different friends.
When I plant anything in my aquariums I clean the plants truly but apparently I didn't do a good job this time. in only a few weeks the monster appeared and is taking over my slow growing Marsilea so I want to let the plant be just for fun and then I will take it out again (if I can)
Regards,Luis Navarro


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

AH!, I'm getting the dreaded red X of death. Can't see the pic...


----------



## leroyfong (Nov 21, 2004)

After reading about Amano's approach in lighting, I was able to get any info about how high should the HQI with PC be above the water level. Can anyone address on this?


----------



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

leroyfong said:


> After reading about Amano's approach in lighting, I was able to get any info about how high should the HQI with PC be above the water level. Can anyone address on this?


It all depends on what type of plants you intend to grow and how deep your tanks is. There is no one 'ideal' level. For a 20 gallon tank that is around 14" tall I might start with the pendant about 12~18" above water level. If I had a 100 gallon that is 22" tall I might place it 6" or so above the top. It all depends.

This is why a pendant design is good. It will let you raise and lower as needed.


----------



## leroyfong (Nov 21, 2004)

I have a 5' x 2' x 2' (150 gallon) tank. I place my 2 metal halides 12 inches above the water level. It seems that putting it lower does not give a good distribution of lighting around the tank.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ryan is correct ADA advise to use the HQI according to what the aquarium is planted with. There is a magazine published by ADA called Do!aqua in the number 8 issue they have a diagram that explains the ideal height for the HQI pendants.
For stem plants they advise the pendant to be at 30 cm form the surface.
For Ferns and stem plants 40 cm. and for Ferns and Cryptocorines 50 cm.
Regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

acha.. Are you keeping your pendant 45 cm away, luis?


----------

